# Ultrasound results



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

I finally got my ultrasound results on paper and I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on them and help me better understand them? I am seeing an endo on the 18th for further evaluation. Not sure what is relavent or not so I am going to type it word for word.

FINDINGS:

The right lobe of the thyroid is diffusely heterogeneous in echotexture. The right lobe measures 1.9x2.5x5.0 cm and is prominent in size and increased in vascularity. There are numerous cystic and solid nodules throughout the right thyroid lobe with a total of 4 measured. The largest measures 5x8x3mm.

The left lobe of the thyroid mesures 2.2x1.8x5.0cm and is diffusely heterogeneous in echotexture. It is increased in vascularity. There are at least 3 nodules, the largest of which measures 6x5x5mm and questionably contains a calcification and is located posteriorly.

There is a mixed echogenic nodule inferior to the right thyroid gland measuring 1.1x0.5x1.6cm. An additional mixed echogenic nodule is present inferior to the left lobe of the thyroid gland measuring 1.3x0.7x2.0cm. Both of these appear extrthyroid in location. Parathyroid masses are possible.

The isthmus measures 4mm.

IMPRESSION:

1. Multinodular goiter with bilateral nodules, mildly enlared thyroid gland and increased vascularity.

2. Complex nodules inferior to the right and left lobes of the thyroidgland. The nodule inferior ot the right lobe measures 1.1x0.5x1.6cm and the nodule inferior to the left lobe measures 1.3x0.7x2.0cm. These appear extrathyroid in location. Parathyroid nodules/adenomas are possibilities.

If you've read this far, thank you! Thoughts, recommendations? Thanks group!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My simplistic interpretation is that you have several nodules of various sizes...not huge, but not tiny either. "Solid" is a bit concerning when it comes to nodules, but it doesn't always mean bad news. I'm guessing an FNA is in order. Curious to know what your doctor says!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Up, you've got a number of nodules. The standard advice is to biopsy anything over 1 cm, and you are right on the edge of that threshold. Solid and calcification are of concern, as Octavia mentioned...I believe increased vascularity is as well. I would also be concerned about the extra thyroid masses.

Your doctor may want to wait until the nodules get bigger, but I would hope s/he would be open to trying a FNA sooner rather than later.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sweetgrace said:


> I finally got my ultrasound results on paper and I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on them and help me better understand them? I am seeing an endo on the 18th for further evaluation. Not sure what is relavent or not so I am going to type it word for word.
> 
> FINDINGS:
> 
> ...


Calcifications, solid, vascular are all words that suggest cancer so I am all for you having your thyroid removed.

How do you feel about that? And most importantly, what has your doctor said? Have you been scheduled for FNA (fine needle aspiration?)

Have you seen an ENT (Ear, Nose, Throat?)


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmmmm, honestly I am having a bit of apprehension with the idea of having my thyroid removed. I am scared of the surgery and I don't want to deal with the ups and downs of having to be on thyroid meds the rest of my life (I'm not on any meds at the moment). The thing that scares me the most is gaining a bunch of weight as silly as that may sound. Although, I have already packed on near 30lbs. I just spoke to my GP yesterday and she didn't make any comments on what she thought. I have not seen an ENT doc. yet but I do have an appointment with an endo on the 18th. No FNA scheduled yet (I think my GP wanted to see what the endo says). The whole thing makes me nervous.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I'm a super athletic person, always slim, never had health issues nor was I ever on day meds...never had surgery either.

I did gain 27 pounds (down 12, 15 more to go!), did experience the ups and downs of medsand had my daily routine disrupted for a bit. I wouldn't ask for it again, but I'd do it 1000 times over again if that meant I could get rid of the cancer and, ya know, live. 

Push for a FNA. If its benign, you have nothing to worry about. If its cancer, well, go pick up a copy of The Fault in Our Stars.


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

Can it be cancer even if my TSH and is within normal range?

Joplin1975~ Do you feel better after your thyroidectomy? Do you still get weird Hashi flare ups?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, my TSH was only slightly elevated, with free t4 & t4 normal. I did have high TPO and TSI.

I feel so unbelievable great. I am kicking myself that I didnt pay closer attention to all the weird symptoms. I feel like I lost most of my 20s and half of my 30s. Just to be pain-free blows my mind every day.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Yes, my TSH was only slightly elevated, with free t4 & t4 normal. I did have high TPO and TSI.
> 
> I feel so unbelievable great. I am kicking myself that I didnt pay closer attention to all the weird symptoms. I feel like I lost most of my 20s and half of my 30s. Just to be pain-free blows my mind every day.


Ditto that; the best and most productive years of my adult life. Yours also. I often have said during my recovery phase when some one would ask me how I felt, "I don't know what it is like to feel good so I am having difficulty determining how I feel!" And that was no joke.


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> Yes, my TSH was only slightly elevated, with free t4 & t4 normal. I did have high TPO and TSI.
> 
> I feel so unbelievable great. I am kicking myself that I didnt pay closer attention to all the weird symptoms. I feel like I lost most of my 20s and half of my 30s. Just to be pain-free blows my mind every day.


That's great that you feel better! It's really incouraging  Yes, I totally agree about going through the ups and downs if it means getting the cancer out! I guess right now what's driving me crazy is the waiting game at this point.


----------



## sweetgrace (Apr 13, 2012)

Andros said:


> Ditto that; the best and most productive years of my adult life. Yours also. I often have said during my recovery phase when some one would ask me how I felt, "I don't know what it is like to feel good so I am having difficulty determining how I feel!" And that was no joke.


That is what I am telling everyone right now that I am getting my Vitamin D levels back up. "I feel better than I did but I know I don't feel 100%. I've felt bad for so long that I have no idea what good feels like anymore, lol." Ok, so I will request an FNA if he doesn't suggest one. It will drive me crazy not knowing!!


----------

